# Punk Buster on BF2 Keeps Kicking me from Servers



## kevinadams (Jun 4, 2009)

I keep getting kicked from every server I go to by Punk Buster on AIX 2.0 and BF 2. The message is as follows. Punk Buster kicked player hawkeyeeranger (for 0 minutes) this PB server requiers (A1392 c2.181) error loading pbcl. I unistalled the game twice and reinstalled it. I can only play 1,2 3 minutes tops before Punk Buster kicks me and puts this message on screen. EVERY TIME. Can someone help me. I can only play the Demo version without any problems want so ever, but this is getting old.

Thanks in advance:4-dontkno


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi and welcome to TSF!
Have you tried opening the ports for Punkbuster?


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

http://websec.evenbalance.com/downloader/download.php?file=1
download the pb setup and update bf2.
Make sure your firewall is not blocking the two parts of punkbuster that requires internet excess.


----------

